# LA SURF MLS NEXT 2006



## Hector Alcantar (May 9, 2021)

La Surf 2006 MLS Next team is hosting open trials this week. Team is currently sitting with 6-1-2 record in the U15 Southwest Conference. Feel free to reach out to Coach Hector Alcantar 626-482-3707


----------

